# tell me of Tottenham



## rutabowa (Apr 9, 2013)

what's it like living here? the north/east part near the stadium (not too near the stadium though). it seems to be fairly well connected and fairly cheap.


----------



## Thraex (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't/haven't lived there but have worked fairly close for quite a few years. I don't really like the area...no decent pubs, no bookshops . But transport links are quite good, and it probably would be cheapish...well London cheapish.

I've got a couple of mates who live there and like it. Sorry I can't be more helpful. I do remember that the time/place most likely to get mugged about 13 years ago, in London, was Bruce Grove station on a Sunday afternoon .


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2013)

had some friends who lived there for about 10 years - near the Broadwater Farm estate  - said they had no problems - but when they had a kid - they moved to St Albans


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 9, 2013)

Thraex said:


> I don't really like the area...no decent pubs


The review of this tottenham pub makes it sounds wonderful though particularly the last line:


> I found this treasure of a pub in a small alcove off Tottenham High Road.
> I was amazed of the cultural dualism of this little gem in Scotland Green.
> 
> The outside bar had the windows broken and was solely populated by people of an Afro Carribean nature The general consensus of the abundant revellers was complimentary to Irish bar staff who gave them a heartfelt welcome after their own 'watering hole " THE SWAN" had closed down.
> ...


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 9, 2013)

schools don't seem to be all that great... but might be ok for a few years..


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> schools don't seem to be all that great... but might be ok for a few years..


 I think that's why they moved - she was getting to school age


----------



## Thraex (Apr 9, 2013)

The Swan was quite near Seven Sisters - it closed after a woman (I think) was shot dead just outside . There does seem to be quite a lot of gang related nastiness in the area .

(I work in Edmonton BTW, which is the other end of Tottenham High Road/Fore Street)

EtA: Since the riot there has been a lot of money pumped into the area, so things will hopefully improve.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 10, 2013)

seven sisters is quite a way south from where we are kind of looking.... so more up towards where you work (but not so far as edmonton)
i guess i just want to find out if my wife would feel safe walking back from the station/to the shops (goes without saying i feel safe as i am tough),  and if the whole area turns into a no-go on tottenham home game days.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

Used to be good when the plough was open & before the unwaged centre closed


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 10, 2013)

what's the unwaged centre? there appear to be a few working mens clubs etc. Plus some community venue "T Chances" which is where the north london punx picnic is being held which sounds pretty cool.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 10, 2013)

The football team is OK.

An aunt and uncle of mine lived there for one year before moving to Boscombe. They thought it was OK.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 10, 2013)

My friend lives there with her husband and two children aged 4 and 1. They have a relatively cheap 4 bedroom house, still expensive as it's London but not sure they could afford the size and quality many other places. They also live very close to a park, can't remember the name of it. They've never had any problems and have been there at least 4 years. I think they're about half way between Tottenham and Seven Sisters, I always go to Tottenham as it has lifts and then get a bus outside the station for 5-10 min.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> My friend lives there with her husband and two children aged 4 and 1. They have a relatively cheap 4 bedroom house, still expensive as it's London but not sure they could afford the size and quality many other places. They also live very close to a park, can't remember the name of it. They've never had any problems and have been there at least 4 years. I think they're about half way between Tottenham and Seven Sisters, I always go to Tottenham as it has lifts and then get a bus outside the station for 5-10 min.


sounds hopeful. which station do you mean by "Tottenham"? there is south tottenham, tottenham hale... the one most in the middle appears to be Bruce Grove


----------



## nagapie (Apr 10, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> sounds hopeful. which station do you mean by "Tottenham"? there is south tottenham, tottenham hale... the one most in the middle appears to be Bruce Grove


 
Tottenham Hale. She has told me Seven Sisters is slightly nearer but there's not much to it and as I said, I am usually travelling with a pushchair so prefer to go where there are lifts. I'm visiting on Friday so I'll make a note of what the park is called as the bus stop I get off at is next to the park.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 10, 2013)

ahh you see that is all in south tottenham whereas i think where we are looking is more north tottenham. tho maybe we can look round there too.


----------



## 8den (Apr 10, 2013)

lived there for 3 years ish.

We had some tremendous problems with neighbours. Alot of neighbouring boroughs rented houses in Harrigney to house overflow tenets. Their kids attacked our dogs when we were out, horrendous parties going on till 7-8 am(residental street) threats of violence when this was reported.

We also had some lovely neighbours. For example just after we moved in, we discovered the neighbour's kids were using the gravel in our front yard in a fun game called "lets stand on either side of the road and fuck gravel at each other". As you can imagine every car owner four doors either side of us fucking loved this. There was no point speaking to the parents so myself and my partner lugged about three bins of gravel out of our front garden while the kids gave us abuse. As a thank you another neighbour brought over a huge Indian dinner. Other neighbours lent tools etc..... But the general after a few years is the problem tenants drove everyone out. 

Here are some pluses, cheap fruit and veg, loads of 24hr corner shops (you'll never want for polish beer or a pair of knock off nikes at 3am).

Downs. There are practically no restaurants. A little turkish place near the police station. A Italian near Bruce Grove. Thats it aside from shitloads of chick huts and bad pizza places. There are no pubs, there are boozers. And the high road is a no go on match day nights (and on serious london derbies I'd make sure you're home a hour before kick off). 

It is cheap however. And the weekend we moved out 3 people were stabbed with a few miles of our house.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 10, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> ahh you see that is all in south tottenham whereas i think where we are looking is more north tottenham. tho maybe we can look round there too.


 
Where she lives is pretty nice, and quiet, if that's what you're after. The park is good for children, I know there's a playground and a cafe in it and she sends her son to a local nursery that is dead cheap and will be sending him to school in the area too. I'll ask her her opinions on the area and post on Saturday.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 10, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> ahh you see that is all in south tottenham whereas i think where we are looking is more north tottenham. tho maybe we can look round there too.


 
south tottenham is bloody great


----------



## maomao (Apr 10, 2013)

Tottenham marshes is lovely.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 10, 2013)

tottenham marshes, markfield park, springfield park and then you're at the anchor and hope


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 11, 2013)

8den said:


> lived there for 3 years ish.
> 
> We had some tremendous problems with neighbours. Alot of neighbouring boroughs rented houses in Harrigney to house overflow tenets. Their kids attacked our dogs when we were out, horrendous parties going on till 7-8 am(residental street) threats of violence when this was reported.
> 
> ...


hmm despite all this we appear to be moving there now. the current tenants reckoned it was fine in the specific area and the neighbours were all very quiet so hopefully all will be well.


----------



## 8den (Apr 11, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> hmm despite all this we appear to be moving there now. the current tenants reckoned it was fine in the specific area and the neighbours were all very quiet so hopefully all will be well.


just reread that and it comes off too harsh on Tottenham. My  problem wasnt Tottenham it was that we had the neighbours from hell.

But notes about pubs/restaurants/match day mare still stands, and if you're having kids you're getting out of there.


----------



## Corax (Apr 11, 2013)

Champions in waiting.

Actually, the football team is relevant.  The new stadium development is expected to lead to various non-sporting improvements in the area.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 11, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> what's it like living here? the north/east part near the stadium (not too near the stadium though). it seems to be fairly well connected and fairly cheap.


It's not called Toten'Nam for nowt. Depends which bit though.


----------



## 8den (Apr 11, 2013)

Corax said:


> Champions in waiting.
> 
> Actually, the football team is relevant. The new stadium development is expected to lead to various non-sporting improvements in the area.


 
Hmmm Dubious about this. The same was said about the Market by Seven Sisters Station. Frankly Tottenham fans want to get in to Tottenham and out of Tottenham as quickly as possible, there's fuck all them living in the Borough. Can't see anyone wanting to redevelop that strip too far away from the tube.


----------



## Corax (Apr 11, 2013)

8den said:


> Hmmm Dubious about this. The same was said about the Market by Seven Sisters Station. Frankly Tottenham fans want to get in to Tottenham and out of Tottenham as quickly as possible, there's fuck all them living in the Borough. Can't see anyone wanting to redevelop that strip too far away from the tube.


With the amount of cash being pumped into surrounding development I don't think it can fail to have an 'improving' effect on the area tbh.  However... I'd not be surprised if that 'improvement' essentially took the form of gentrification, marketing it as a place with new designer properties in an 'edgy' area, following the template that's been used in a fair few formerly off-limits bits of London in the last decade or so.  No idea if it would work in the same way in a place like Tottenham, but I'd not be surprised if that's the kind of idea in the planners' minds.  The riots may actually have _increased_ its market value for Nathan Barley and pals.  I'm speculating though; happy to concede that as a crock of shit if it is.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 11, 2013)

Corax said:


> With the amount of cash being pumped into surrounding development I don't think it can fail to have an 'improving' effect on the area tbh. However... I'd not be surprised if that 'improvement' essentially took the form of gentrification, marketing it as a place with new designer properties in an 'edgy' area, following the template that's been used in a fair few formerly off-limits bits of London in the last decade or so. No idea if it would work in the same way in a place like Tottenham, but I'd not be surprised if that's the kind of idea in the planners' minds. The riots may actually have _increased_ its market value for Nathan Barley and pals. I'm speculating though; happy to concede that as a crock of shit if it is.


i would have thought anything of that nature would first have to creep up through seven sisters/south tottenham first... who knows tho. right now anyway it is cheaper than anywhere else in london that i looked


----------



## Cid (Apr 11, 2013)

I lived near Downhills Park for a few years... Central/west Tottenham, nearer Turnpike lane (and several good buses). Highly recommend checking out that bit, bit quieter - had very good relations with neighbours etc. Park's very nice, and never really felt threatened round there. We lived about 10 minutes walk from the station, but the bit just to the east of Turnpike lane (Graham road) is pretty nice. Allotments, long-term residents rather than house broken up into shitty flats (although if you want a cheap shitty broken up flat you just go closer to west green road). The roads to the north of Philip lane are pretty nice too, getting less so as you get closer to Seven Sisters.


----------



## Cid (Apr 11, 2013)

8den said:


> Downs. There are practically no restaurants. A little turkish place near the police station. A Italian near Bruce Grove. Thats it aside from shitloads of chick huts and bad pizza places. There are no pubs, there are boozers. And the high road is a no go on match day nights (and on serious london derbies I'd make sure you're home a hour before kick off).


 
Did you never discover the wonders of Jashan (Turnpike Lane)?


----------



## nagapie (Apr 11, 2013)

8den said:


> and if you're having kids you're getting out of there.


 
rutabowa has a kid. My friend lives in Tottenham with kids, she's not afraid.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.tastebudstottenham.co.uk/

£3.50 jerk chicken, rice and peas and choice of salad. amongst my favourite london eateries regardless of price.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 11, 2013)

nagapie said:


> rutabowa has a kid. My friend lives in Tottenham with kids, she's not afraid.


yeah... i think it's a bit different having a 2 year old than having a kid at secondary age. who knows we might love it and decide to stay! but if not then it won't have any bad effect on the kid as they will only have been at nursery/preschool, and all kids are nice enough at that age.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 11, 2013)

Tottenham is pretty big too i have learnt... where we are going to be is a few km from turnpike lane, and a few km from seven sisters too. big range of areas in that area.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 11, 2013)

bizarrely that isn't on the menu


----------



## Boycey (Apr 11, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> Tottenham is pretty big too i have learnt... where we are going to be is a few km from turnpike lane, and a few km from seven sisters too. big range of areas in that area.


 
yeah, it's quite a sprawl of all manner of areas.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 11, 2013)

Boycey said:


> bizarrely that isn't on the menu


must be a "daily meal deal".
i expect there will be more jerk chicken places up closer to me.... i expect.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 11, 2013)

i looked at the new postcode in one of those crime map things where puts a dot wherever a crime has been done in the last year and it looked pretty bad... but then i put in the postcode where we have lived happily for the last 5 years and it was like 3 times worse.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 11, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> yeah... i think it's a bit different having a 2 year old than having a kid at secondary age. who knows we might love it and decide to stay! but if not then it won't have any bad effect on the kid as they will only have been at nursery/preschool, and all kids are nice enough at that age.


 
Yeah, but I know that your child is under 4. Who can say where anyone will be in 8 years!


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 11, 2013)

yes that's what i think... worth giving it a try. done now anyway! there is a well reviewed nursery jst nearby so that's a start.


----------



## 8den (Apr 12, 2013)

Cid said:


> Did you never discover the wonders of Jashan (Turnpike Lane)?


 
Yup. Would eat there before going to the Cinema in Wood Green.


----------



## 8den (Apr 12, 2013)

nagapie said:


> rutabowa has a kid. My friend lives in Tottenham with kids, she's not afraid.


 
Again sorry I didn't mean to scare monger. The kids reference was due to schools etc....


----------



## 8den (Apr 12, 2013)

Boycey said:


> http://www.tastebudstottenham.co.uk/
> 
> £3.50 jerk chicken, rice and peas and choice of salad. amongst my favourite london eateries regardless of price.


 
Thats new. I should clarify I've not set foot in Harrigney since 2009, so I don't know how the area has changed post riot.


----------



## Cid (Apr 12, 2013)

Latymer Edmonton would probably be an option for secondary schools... Selective though.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 12, 2013)

8den said:


> Again sorry I didn't mean to scare monger. The kids reference was due to schools etc....


you are not wrong about schools... just according to the ofsted reports anyway.


----------



## 8den (Apr 12, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> you are not wrong about schools... just according to the ofsted reports anyway.


 
There are many things going for tottenham it's ridiculously cheap for next to zone 3. Transport links are fucking brilliant, loads of buses, 1/2hr door to door to central london/liverpool street. Lovely parks.

I've been back in Dublin a few years now, but I can remember switching on the news during the riots, and most of that kicked off around the corner from my old house.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 12, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> you are not wrong about schools... just according to the ofsted reports anyway.


 
My friend is fine with the primaries but agrees about the secondaries. She lives near Phillip Lane near Down somethingorother park. She loves it there, has made lots of mum friends since having her child, loves the local nursery, is a governor at one of the primaries but didn't realise that she lived in south Tottenham, she didn't know the difference. Anyway she told me today that they are moving to Wales. They don't want to but they can no longer afford to live in London, she's a stay at home mum and her husband is an ambulance medic; they are struggling too hard to get by.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 12, 2013)

maybe tottenham is the last place people end up before they drop out of london altogether.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 12, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> maybe tottenham is the last place people end up before they drop out of london altogether.


 
I don't think so. She was saying she's the first of her 'mum friends', the women she met after having a baby, to leave. Whereas in Brixton where I live loads of the mums I met when I was on maternity leave have gone.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2013)

Ther's a decent pub on West Green Lane, and also near Seven Sisters pub. Harringay Grand Parade is far nicer IMO


----------



## rutabowa (May 21, 2013)

Ok we are in now. It is very quiet round here, like being in a village. i will explore more at the weekend. i travelled back home as the tottenham game was kicking out on sunday and it was a bit less lawless than i expected.


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 21, 2013)

Which bit did you move to in the end? Quite a few Urbanites live here including me. I've been here 7 years now, longest I've lived anywhere in London and the first place I feel I've really put down roots and have a large circle of local friends.
Welcome!


----------



## rutabowa (May 21, 2013)

Northumberland Park. i did really settle in hackney so it is a bit tricky losing that! But it will be fun building it up again. i already spoke to a guy in the shop.


----------



## Belushi (May 21, 2013)

I moved here six months ago, the high road isnt great but there's some nice bits, great transport links where I am (near you I think pinkmonkey)


----------



## rutabowa (May 21, 2013)

i am going to have a night out on the High Road in a couple of saturdays time, just to see what it's like.


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 21, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> Northumberland Park. i did really settle in hackney so it is a bit tricky losing that! But it will be fun building it up again. i already spoke to a guy in the shop.


 
Sameish area as me then, I'm on the Marsh across the main road. If you want a night out then you need to sort it out so the rest of us locals can meet you.


----------



## rutabowa (May 21, 2013)

i'll post back in this thread once we're a bit more unpacked etc! any suggestions of a good pub?


----------



## Stig (May 30, 2013)

There's a pub my mate really likes but I can't remember if it's the Elbow room or the Ship as they're so close together - I've only been in there a couple of times. Seemed very friendly, anyway. giver them both a go..


----------



## rutabowa (May 31, 2013)

Stig said:


> There's a pub my mate really likes but I can't remember if it's the Elbow room or the Ship as they're so close together - I've only been in there a couple of times. Seemed very friendly, anyway. giver them both a go..


 
oh right yes they are close to me as well, i'll give them a go.


----------



## 8den (May 31, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> oh right yes they are close to me as well, i'll give them a go.


 
Ah the elbow room, two blokes used to take their mobility scooters down there and park either side of the entrance, and would occasionally waddle out and sit on their scooters have a fag and finish their pints.

Models for healthy living they were.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 2, 2013)

Stig said:


> There's a pub my mate really likes but I can't remember if it's the Elbow room or the Ship as they're so close together - I've only been in there a couple of times. Seemed very friendly, anyway. giver them both a go..


 
i have now been to the Elbow Room. totally awesome, it is just like eastenders, i noticed in pubs in tottenham peopel just start talking to yuo and before you know it you are being introduced to the landlord and stuff


----------



## Stig (Aug 2, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> i have now been to the Elbow Room. totally awesome, it is just like eastenders, i noticed in pubs in tottenham peopel just start talking to yuo and before you know it you are being introduced to the landlord and stuff


 

Excellent!  Very pleased you liked it.

We could have a mini meetup in there one day, with Belushi  & my friend who told me about it, and some other people off twitter who live locally.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 25, 2013)

Now we have Badgers temporarily working among us we need to welcome him to the neighbourhood, anyone up for an after work pint at some point?

Stig rutabowa pinkmonkey


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2013)

Thraex


----------



## Belushi (Oct 25, 2013)

Boycey


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2013)

Onket


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2013)

My nearest pub is The Coach & Horses, 862 High Road, N17 0EY but it does not like our kinda place


----------



## Thraex (Oct 25, 2013)

Brrrrr, not been in the Coach and Horses or the Elbow Room - went into The Ship once when the bus was stuck in traffic...feckin' horrible place 

Horses for Courses though, isn't it? I'm, hopefully, getting out of the area (work nearby, don't live there) very soon.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 25, 2013)

Elbow room is good as mentioned above. well i've only been in twice. been in the Victoria twice too, it is one of those irish pubs where it is very bright and they have the TV on showing the Bake Off or whatever is on. + it isn't cheap. I have been in the pride of tottenham once, had quite a good time but we shouldn't go in there.

i'd go for the elbow room really after my limited research.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 25, 2013)

coach and horse is more edmonton tho.i hear there is a wetherspoons around there, Gilpins Bell.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 25, 2013)

Elbow Room sounds okay, though I'm intrigued by this 



> I have been in the pride of tottenham once, had quite a good time but we shouldn't go in there.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 25, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Elbow Room sounds okay, though I'm intrigued by this


(edit: i'm talking about pride of tottenham) it's not that interesting, just the landlord is a bit unwelcoming.... well you shouldn't complain about the price of the drinks to him anyway. there is now a sign outside that says "DRINKS ARE LOW PRICES TO DISENCOURAGE STREET DRINKING AND ANTISOCIAL BEHAVIOUR" and loads of signs saying "LIVE BANDS FRIDAYS OPEN TIL 4AM" etc but its  all lies.


----------



## Stig (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes we're definitely up for drinks, not in the next couple of days though as we're still in San Francisco. Elbow room, or as mentioned the spoons in Edmonton, either would be OK. I'm struggling to think of anywhere else TBH.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 25, 2013)

Stig said:


> Yes we're definitely up for drinks, not in the next couple of days though as we're still in San Francisco. Elbow room, or as mentioned the spoons in Edmonton, either would be OK. I'm struggling to think of anywhere else TBH.


ohh san francisco!
i'm open to dates. weekdays best really


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 25, 2013)

We're following this thread!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 25, 2013)

you can get an ale in the elbow room for £2.05. It looked and tasted like canal water though.


----------



## TotallyGreatGuy (Oct 25, 2013)

One of the best football teams in Europe is in Tottenham.


----------



## andysays (Oct 25, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> you can get an ale in the elbow room for £2.05. It looked and tasted like canal water though.



More likely to be from the River Moselle


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 27, 2013)

I grew up in Tottenham.  While I did wander back after a skinful at all hours, I don't think I would anymore.  The areas around Seven Sisters and Turnpike Lane always felt pretty dodgy.


----------



## Stig (Oct 27, 2013)

Xanadu said:


> I grew up in Tottenham.  While I did wander back after a skinful at all hours, I don't think I would anymore.  The areas around Seven Sisters and Turnpike Lane always felt pretty dodgy.



I feel absolutely fine around Turnpike Lane these days. Seven Sisters is still pretty shabby though.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 28, 2013)

not dangerous, just quite bleak and depressing, is my opinion of the area as a whole.


----------



## torquemad (Oct 28, 2013)

TotallyGreatGuy said:


> One of the best football teams in Europe is in Tottenham.




Bit previous there, innit. You won't be able to say that until 15 March next year.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> coach and horse is more edmonton tho.i hear there is a wetherspoons around there, Gilpins Bell.



Popped in there today for a lunch time half and it is not bad. Pretty standard Spoons set up with a pretty decent garden out back. The girls serving asked me if 'men hated commitment'  







The daily food special looked interesting


----------



## andysays (Oct 31, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Popped in there today for a lunch time half and it is not bad. Pretty standard Spoons set up with a pretty decent garden out back. The girls serving asked me if 'men hated commitment'



That's today's commitment-averse men for you, won't even stick around for a whole pint...


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 31, 2013)

maybe i will go for sunday lunch this weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> maybe i will go for sunday lunch this weekend.



Check if Spurs are playing at home, if they are avoid.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd be up for a tottenham drink


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Check if Spurs are playing at home, if they are avoid.


and if they aren't avoid


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I'd be up for a tottenham drink


back in the day i'd have joined you in the plough for a few

mannion's is good, mind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Popped in there today for a lunch time half and it is not bad. Pretty standard Spoons set up with a pretty decent garden out back. The girls serving asked me if 'men hated commitment'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you ask her to try you and find out?


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 31, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> and if they aren't avoid


they aren't... but they don't let you in without a home ticket if they are.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 11, 2013)

Alright i changed my mind about the Pride of Tottenham after i called in yesterday on the way home from rehearsal, after a spurs match had finished. It is awesome on a match day. Really brightly lit with over the top loud dance music and everyone having a whale of a time. Landlord was real nice this time. i didn't even need to buy drinks, some total stranger just bought me them at his insistence. Handy tip: if someone in there asks you if you are a spurs fan say YES. Fun times.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 11, 2013)

any development on a tottenham drinks night?


----------



## Belushi (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm pretty broke now until the end of the month


----------



## Boycey (Nov 11, 2013)

spoons it is


----------



## MrSki (Nov 11, 2013)

Being a gooner I could not step in a place called 'The Pride of Tottenham'


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 11, 2013)

MrSki said:


> Being a gooner I could not step in a place called 'The Pride of Tottenham'


come on it's great:


----------



## Stig (Mar 13, 2014)

New pub in Tottenham - opening night tomorrow!

http://www.beehiven17.com/
https://www.facebook.com/events/1401825566747732/
@BeehiveN17

I think it looks very promising.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 13, 2014)

I really want to go tomorrow but I've promised to go for drinks with my team 

Does look good though


----------



## rich! (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm cutting a work trip to Verona short to go, least you can do is haul your team up there


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 14, 2014)

Stig said:


> New pub in Tottenham - opening night tomorrow!
> 
> http://www.beehiven17.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1401825566747732/
> ...


awesome!!!
i went to this weird thing in bruce castle with local history talks and a litle homemade cake type cafe, I noticed they also had a cask of redemption and when i tried to pay they said no beer was all free as it was a memorial beer for a friend of theirs.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 14, 2014)

If my works drinks finishes early enough I'll be along.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 14, 2014)

so, we have the Pembury equivalent now. when do the house prices and rent shoot up beyond the affordability of average humans.


----------



## 4to20characters (Mar 14, 2014)

Stig said:


> New pub in Tottenham - opening night tomorrow!
> 
> http://www.beehiven17.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1401825566747732/
> ...


On the one hand, this is one of the most gentrificationy things I've seen so far in Tottenham, and makes me wonder how long N15/17 will stay cheap (rent-wise, anyway - I lived there for five years in my 20s while earning shit-all). On the other, I'm really excited about going here next time I'm in north London...


----------



## rich! (Mar 15, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> awesome!!!
> i went to this weird thing in bruce castle with local history talks and a litle homemade cake type cafe, I noticed they also had a cask of redemption and when i tried to pay they said no beer was all free as it was a memorial beer for a friend of theirs.



That would have been Terry's do, famous local historian and union chappie. I was invited by the widow but found I couldn't face it...


----------



## rich! (Mar 15, 2014)

Belushi said:


> If my works drinks finishes early enough I'll be along.


Good to see you last night


----------



## Belushi (Mar 15, 2014)

You too, sorry I only made it for one drink, but I'm looking forward to going back and experiencing the place properly


----------



## rich! (Mar 15, 2014)

Nipped in this afternoon and had a pint in the sun. Definitely a nice addition to the area!


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

yes, nice big garden and pretty good beer selection. I approve of this place.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2014)

DP


----------



## Stig (Mar 23, 2014)

marty21 said:


> DP


so what did the other post say?


----------



## Batboy (Mar 26, 2014)

4to20characters said:


> On the one hand, this is one of the most gentrificationy things I've seen so far in Tottenham, and makes me wonder how long N15/17 will stay cheap (rent-wise, anyway - I lived there for five years in my 20s while earning shit-all). On the other, I'm really excited about going here next time I'm in north London...


 
Tottenham is following in the footsteps of Hackney. Report this month said it was the hottest property spot in UK. I moved my business there after property developers dismantled the industrial space that was home to 40 small Businesses, I'm fully expecting Tottenham to go the way of Hackney over the next ten years, some would argue that's a good thing, others otherwise.

As has been said there is a lack of good cafés and restaurants serving decent coffee and/or food. Close to where we are (Tottenham Hale) the only place convenient to get a decent coffee is Costa Coffee which I detest. Pub wise is the Ferry Inn which has always served up a decent Sunday Lunch.

I like Tottenham and can see it is going to boom, our new workspace is in an incredible location overlooking Tottenham Lock. The crime aspect doesn't bother me in a scary sense, as after all we were formerly in Hackneys notorious 'murder mile', and that has changed. I doubt we will get more than three years here before the developers tear it down and build expensive rabbit hutches.

The transport links are great, a lady who works with us lives in King's Cross, it takes her 15 minutes to get to us. I've bought a kayak and we often run along the canal and can reach Hackney pretty quick.

Sadly there is a pattern to urban city development, creative and industrious people move into the cheaper areas bringing with them an attitude and a micro economy that booms the area, the property developers snap up the cheap properties and industrial live work space and then fuck it all up leaving behind sterile housing development aimed at nouveau yuppies. Tottenham is already heading that way.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 26, 2014)

Big spread in yesterdays Standard about all the investment Tottenham is receiving http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle/london-life/tottenham-in-1-billion-turnaround-9214361.html


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 26, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> what's it like living here? the north/east part near the stadium (not too near the stadium though). it seems to be fairly well connected and fairly cheap.


uh oh, looks like it was my fault, i started this thread.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2014)

Stig said:


> so what did the other post say?


 Strangeness - can't remember, probably something about that new ale emporium


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2014)

Batboy said:


> Tottenham is following in the footsteps of Hackney. Report this month said it was the hottest property spot in UK. I moved my business there after property developers dismantled the industrial space that was home to 40 small Businesses, I'm fully expecting Tottenham to go the way of Hackney over the next ten years, some would argue that's a good thing, others otherwise.
> 
> As has been said there is a lack of good cafés and restaurants serving decent coffee and/or food. Close to where we are (Tottenham Hale) the only place convenient to get a decent coffee is Costa Coffee which I detest. Pub wise is the Ferry Inn which has always served up a decent Sunday Lunch.
> 
> ...


 work doesn't seem to have started on the place you moved out of - I heard the developer was looking to sell the site - real pity, liked it as it was, as I'm sure you did to.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Strangeness - can't remember, probably something about that new ale emporium


"yes, nice big garden and pretty good beer selection. I approve of this place."


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 26, 2014)

MrSki said:


> "yes, nice big garden and pretty good beer selection. I approve of this place."


That was me! DONT MISCREDIT MY IMMORTAL WORDS!


----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> That was me! DONT MISCREDIT MY IMMORTAL WORDS!


Sorry! It was "that does look promising - is Tottenham the new Clapton/Stoke Newington?"


----------



## Batboy (Mar 26, 2014)

marty21 said:


> work doesn't seem to have started on the place you moved out of - I heard the developer was looking to sell the site - real pity, liked it as it was, as I'm sure you did to.



He's in process of selling, supposedly going ahead in April. The new buyers then plan to put in new planning permission. If sale doesn't go ahead then the current 'developer' plans to start developing. Personally I think its bullshit, he wants to sell and cash in at several million profit.

The original developers Bullshitted everyone including the planning committee, we all knew they had no intention of developing, so effectively got planning by deceit. 

We Still have a small presence there along with one other unit, everyone else has gone. It's a ghost town and may stay that way for another year.


----------



## mansonroad (Mar 31, 2014)

had an ex who lived in south tottenham and it seemed like an alright place. springfield park, though a bit more towards clapton than tottenham proper, is lovely and well worth a walk through on a nice day


----------



## MrSki (Mar 31, 2014)

mansonroad said:


> had an ex who lived in south tottenham and it seemed like an alright place. springfield park, though a bit more towards clapton than tottenham proper, is lovely and well worth a walk through on a nice day


I walk down the river from Tottenham Hale & around Springfield Park & then on to the marshes. Was there yesterday.


----------



## mansonroad (Mar 31, 2014)

There's always been something about Tottenham Marshes that I've found oddly beautiful. I think it's the pylons stretching over the completely flat, fairly non descript meadowland, and the framing of heavy industry that you get towards Edmonton. Even wrote a poem about it once, it's a very evocative, slightly decayed urban landscape.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I walk down the river from Tottenham Hale & around Springfield Park & then on to the marshes. Was there yesterday.


 I had a walk around the Walthamstow Marshes on Sunday evening, stopped at the Anchor and Hope for a couple. Now the evenings are lighter we will probably have a few walks on the marshes after work


----------



## MrSki (Apr 1, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I had a walk around the Walthamstow Marshes on Sunday evening, stopped at the Anchor and Hope for a couple. Now the evenings are lighter we will probably have a few walks on the marshes after work


I pint of ESB is the reward for a stroll.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I pint of ESB is the reward for a stroll.


Aye! That pub does serious business when the weather is nice, inside it is on the small side , plenty of benches right by the river though


----------



## MrSki (Apr 1, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Aye! That pub does serious business when the weather is nice, inside it is on the small side , plenty of benches right by the river though


A proper old school back street boozer.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2014)

MrSki said:


> A proper old school back street boozer.


 a lot of the old school boozers have closed down in Hackney - I prefer the Anchor and Hope to The Princess of Wales down the river a bit - that has gone a bit up market


----------



## MrSki (Apr 1, 2014)

marty21 said:


> a lot of the old school boozers have closed down in Hackney - I prefer the Anchor and Hope to The Princess of Wales down the river a bit - that has gone a bit up market


Although the Anchor & Hope is not cheap, The Princess of Wales is over £4 for a pint of ale. It is more of a foody pub where the A&H is still a drinking den. Much prefer it & its punters too.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 7, 2014)

Stig rich! nice impromptu meetup at T Chances for the anarcho punk night. That band was pretty terrible tho, you probably made the right decision not to come in for it.


----------



## rich! (Apr 7, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> Stig rich! nice impromptu meetup at T Chances for the anarcho punk night. That band was pretty terrible tho, you probably made the right decision not to come in for it.



I was a tiny bit annoyed not to see AOS3; still surprised they weren't headlining.

After seeing you, we then ran into someone we met at Cosmic Puffin and Bearded Theory last year!

(hangover was good, too  )


----------



## Belushi (Apr 18, 2014)

Tottenham drinks! We need to do this! Early May? The Beehive?  Badgers rich! Stig rutabowa MrSki


----------



## Belushi (Apr 18, 2014)

pinkmonkey


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

Pickman's model 
kittyP 

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 18, 2014)

marty21 Boycey


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

FoxyRed 
Onket


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 18, 2014)

Before 8 May coz I am away!


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 18, 2014)

Im away may 2nd till 11th but otherwise mostly ok!


----------



## Stig (Apr 19, 2014)

Yay! Hope it's a day we can do, we're away a lot in May, it's festival month.

we're away 2nd 3rd 4th, 10th 11th,  and on 22nd 23rd 24th 25th. oh and at Nordic Giants on 1st

Please avoid all those, kthx


----------



## MrSki (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone going?


----------



## Stig (Apr 30, 2014)

Yep we are! Flourish do the best sourdough ever, just you can't get it anywhere. There's an after beer drinks in the Beehive too if anyone fancies it.


----------



## rich! (May 5, 2014)

Now enjoying the afterparty    must round up the crew sometime soon!


----------



## Stig (May 6, 2014)

Thursday 15th or Friday 16th? Or tomorrow, 7th?


----------



## MrSki (May 9, 2014)

If anyone has any spare cash & wants to help save the Antwerp Arms then have a look.

http://www.microgenius.org.uk/project/antwerp-arms-association-18


----------



## Belushi (May 9, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Tottenham drinks! We need to do this! Early May? The Beehive?  Badgers rich! Stig rutabowa MrSki



We *still* need to do this!


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 9, 2014)

We do! Also got a friend thinking of moving here who should come too!


----------



## rutabowa (May 14, 2014)

well i'm back now...


----------



## rutabowa (May 15, 2014)

In beehive right now.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2014)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> In beehive right now.



Good pub. Is Opie working?


----------



## Stig (May 15, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> In beehive right now.



I was there yesterday, but no booze today due to job interview tomorrow.


Quiz night Wednesdays, it's a geek quiz with definitely no sports questions. We went last night, and it turns out I don't know anything at all whatsoever!


----------



## MrSki (May 16, 2014)

Missing nine year old


----------



## rutabowa (May 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Good pub. Is Opie working?


i don't know


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> i don't know



cheers


----------



## MrSki (May 16, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Missing nine year old



Kid found safe.


----------



## rutabowa (May 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> cheers


i might go in tonight... I'll ask if he was working there last night and update thread tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> i might go in tonight... I'll ask if he was working there last night and update thread tomorrow.



solid


----------



## Stig (May 17, 2014)

Stig said:


> I was there yesterday, but no booze today due to job interview tomorrow.



Job interview result: was offered the job and turned it down, citing work/life balance fail. Loads more hours and less holiday for only a bit more money than I'm on now. Hm. Next.

We went in last night and met some new people, along with the ones we already knew. This is definitely our local now. It's the one we go to on the way home for a quick half.

edit: I don't know who Opie is...


----------



## rich! (May 17, 2014)

rumours of new social centre/gallery/coffee shop opening up soon...


----------



## rutabowa (May 17, 2014)

I wasn't there last night... reckon will go tomorrow at some point earlyish if anyone fancies?


----------



## rich! (May 17, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> I wasn't there last night... reckon will go tomorrow at some point earlyish if anyone fancies?



Sounds like a great idea. We were thinking about drinking beer	in the park and heading over when it started to cool or we ran out of beer...


----------



## rutabowa (May 17, 2014)

Alright I'll post here when I know what time we're heading there! Which park, might be a good idea too...


----------



## rich! (May 17, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> Alright I'll post here when I know what time we're heading there! Which park, might be a good idea too...



Well, Downhills is directly between our house and the Beehive (if you take one version of the route...)


----------



## Stig (May 18, 2014)

Downhills is a really nice park for its size with overgrown wooded bits. you can feel totally secluded for minutes at a time between prams and cyclists going by.

Slightly north of there is also the duck pond in downhills Park  Lordship Rec which is ideal for drinking a tin of beer.


----------



## rich! (May 18, 2014)

duck pond in lordship rec


----------



## Stig (May 18, 2014)

I always get those two mixed up, but not normally within the same post.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2014)

Banging in here tonight. Small board meet and Opie is working too


----------



## MrSki (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone watching the match later locally or staying in?

Was going to pop in the Beehive yesterday about 4pm but it was shut. Was a bit disturbed that someone had scratched 'Honkys Bar' on the door. Is it?


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 16, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Was a bit disturbed that someone had scratched 'Honkys Bar' on the door. Is it?


no that's total rubbish! there's a couple of pubs in the area that do fit that description, but not the beehive.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 19, 2014)

Man missing in Tottenham since Tuesday 9pm





Guillano Burroni who is 83 missing since Tuesday evening. Call 101 if spotted.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 5, 2014)

Peoples march for NHS to pass through Tottenham tomorrow Saturday around 10.30am.



> Crowds are expected to gather on Tottenham Green tomorrow to cheer on the People's March for the NHS.
> 
> The march, which began in Jarrow on August 16, is expected to proceed from Edmonton Green down Tottenham High Road at around 10.30am. It will then make its way to central London.
> 
> Marchers are protesting against the government's health policies.


From Haringey Independent.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## rutabowa (Sep 5, 2014)

bah not around this weekend


----------



## rich! (Sep 6, 2014)

MrSki said:


>


 
drat. haven't even sobered up from last night yet.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 6, 2014)

rich! said:


> drat. haven't even sobered up from last night yet.


Nor have I but there is an hour & a half before it opens. I am going to check out the new Craving Coffee in Marksfield Road & then will head down to Beavertown. although they only sell 2/3 of a pint, last time I went I don't remember leaving & it was only about 5 in the afternoon.


----------



## rich! (Sep 6, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Nor have I but there is an hour & a half before it opens. I am going to check out the new Craving Coffee in Marksfield Road & then will head down to Beavertown. although they only sell 2/3 of a pint, last time I went I don't remember leaving & it was only about 5 in the afternoon.


as soon as I roll off the settee, that's exactly our plan. Plus, Green Fair.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 6, 2014)

Too short notice for us, but can someone remind us next time they do this and we'll walk down there.


----------



## rich! (Sep 6, 2014)

pinkmonkey said:


> Too short notice for us, but can someone remind us next time they do this and we'll walk down there.


every ... weekend ...


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 6, 2014)

every weekend? awesome....


----------



## MrSki (Sep 6, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> every weekend? awesome....


There is a green festival on tottenham Green today. I think I am going to head for Beavertown.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 6, 2014)

MrSki said:


> There is a green festival on tottenham Green today. I think I am going to head for Beavertown.



Told by security that it was a dry event & there is a fucking bar! Beavertown here I come.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 6, 2014)

rich! said:


> every ... weekend ...


Right! ... I have a cunning plan.....


----------



## rich! (Sep 7, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Told by security that it was a dry event & there is a fucking bar! Beavertown here I come.


we ended up doing the other order: Beavertown for some cans,then off to the Green Fair. However, we couldn't quite take the Green Fair, so went home and sat in hammocks for the day.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2014)

Not about this weekend but for others...


----------



## MrSki (Oct 9, 2014)

This Saturday's piss up in a brewery.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 9, 2014)

Right, I'm going to try and get along to this as it's just round the corner from my place.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 10, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Right, I'm going to try and get along to this as it's just round the corner from my place.


Let me know if you are going & we can meet up. Neighbours and all that.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 21, 2014)

Beavertown has changed its hours for the Saturday pissup in a brewery to 2pm till 8pm.
alsoknownas


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 21, 2014)

Hmmm... could be a shout on the way back from the Lea Bike Wriggle...

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/stratford-to-stanstead-lee-valley-bike-routes.326619/page-7


----------



## MrSki (Nov 29, 2014)

I think the lee/lea valley riders might be going but is anyone else up for this?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 15, 2015)

Just got round to reading this long article on the regeneration of Tottenham from the Guardian a few weeks ago http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...eneration-londons-most-deprived-spurs-stadium


----------



## Belushi (Aug 8, 2015)

Good piece on Buzzfeed the other day talking to some local black men about living in Tottenham

http://www.buzzfeed.com/felipearaujo/four-years-after-mark-duggans-killing-this-is-how-it#.or1WwZNQQ


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 5, 2021)

Looks interesting.... ICA exhibition and events.

Xhibitions
6 July – 26 September 2021





Photograph: Robert Croma
_
While _War Inna Babylon_ was originally scheduled to open in May 2020 – the delay due to Covid-19 – has inadvertently made this the most timely exhibition it could possibly be.

In light of events over the past year, that have shown how little value is placed on Black lives – the Covid-19 Public Health England Review, BLM demonstrations, the Sewell washout, the increased use of police violence, and stop and search procedures against members of the Black community – we view this as the perfect time to focus on grassroots activism in Black frontline communities across the UK; which have been at the forefront of resisting state oppression and creating unfounded change for racial justice since the 1970s._
– Stafford Scott, co-Founder of Tottenham Rights

The Institute of Contemporary Arts reopens on July 6th with _War Inna Babylon: The Community’s Struggle for Truths and Rights_, an exhibition curated by London-based racial advocacy and community organisation, Tottenham Rights, Kamara Scott and Rianna Jade Parker.

Ten years on from the UK-wide riots sparked by the police killing of Mark Duggan, this exhibition shines a light on the vast range of collective actions, resistance and grassroots activism undertaken by Black communities across the U.K in response to over seven decades of societal and institutional racism. 

Using the ‘symbolic location’ of Tottenham, a neighbourhood that has received much attention in recent years due to its history of racial conflicts and heavy-handed policing; this exhibition combines archival material, documentary photography, film and state-of-the art 3D technology to ‘act as a window to the past and as a mirror for our present-day social climate’.  

_War Inna Babylon_ will chronicle the impact of various forms of state violence and institutional racism targeted at Britain’s Black communities since the mass arrival-upon-invitation of West Indian migrants in the late 1940s. 

The exhibition will include original tributes from victims’ families, case studies of the controversial 'sus’ (suspected person) laws and the Gangs’ Matrix and highlights legal developments that have resulted from Black justice campaigns.  

_War Inna Babylon_ will also present a new investigation into the killing of Mark Duggan by Forensic Architecture

The exhibition, the first of its kind to accurately assess the conditions of Black lives across Britain, will be accompanied by an extensive public programme presented both in Tottenham and at the ICA that will include film screenings, community educational groups, talks, cultural events, performances, and a digital presentation focusing on the interrelation between artificial intelligence (AI) and racism. 

More information on how to book tickets will be shared with you in June.


----------

